# At what age did you start masturbating?



## CocaColaBR (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone wants to make a confession? I am kind of curious... It seems quite embarrassing to ask that lol. At what age did you started cumming too? 

My answers:

7, 10.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Around 14/15.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

11


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Around 13 or 14


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Like....12/13?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

15, which I guess is a bit atypical since most start much earlier.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Haha, I think around 9-10 was when I started. Me being the fucked up child I was would go on the site Newsground and play those hentai games that they have in their Adult Game section. After that, I'd search up, "Is masturbating a sin?" because my parents were and still are conservative Roman Catholics and all I got were answers of "yes", confirming what I already knew. I'd cry after because I thought I was going to Hell and I'd promise God I wouldn't do it again but I did and whenever I masturbated, I thought of god looking down on me saying, "This isn't why Jesus died for you." and I would continue to feel guilty upon masturbating with sin in my thoughts, sweating like a sinner in church. I don't know if I was sweating because of anxiety of going to Hell and feeling like I'd disappoint whatever deity was above and knew of my actions or if it was just because I was masturbating. Huh, maybe both. Anyway, I stopped giving a fuck months later considering that I also reconsidered what I believed in religiously and I realized that there wasn't any harm to it either so...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> 15, which I guess is a bit atypical since most start much earlier.


How do you know this?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

So young that I can't even remember when I started. Definitely before age 6.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

10 or 11.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> How do you know this?


You're referring to masturbation in general? Well I can't say I KNOW that most start young for sure, but the general trends I've seen online suggest that the starting age is more along the lines of 12-13. 15 seems like it's a bit later than the typical starting age.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

7 or 8


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

I can remember I always have been quite horny/into attractive women, even when I went to pre-school/kindergarten. I would ask all the young attractive teachers to be my girlfriends, and just like dogs are exploring their sexuality in childhood, I did also explore mine with touching/rubbing/kissing/ the adults/young girls at my age.

Can't remember when I started masturbating. But I can remember I first experienced a "creampie" at the age of 11. Being very surprised having a fried egg on my stomach, after watching porn in bed.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

12 and i didnt know what i was doing, i was sort of taken aback with what happened when it did lol


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> You're referring to masturbation in general? Well I can't say I KNOW that most start young for sure, but the general trends I've seen online suggest that the starting age is more along the lines of 12-13. 15 seems like it's a bit later than the typical starting age.


I mean how do you know because not everyone answers these questions and if they do, they're not always truthful.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't really imagine somebody casually rubbing with their hands and then "discovering something". I didn't discover it that way.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Very young, probably 5 or 6. Was pretty confusing for me since I had no idea what it even was for the longest time. Eventually I started feeling ashamed (probably because adults caught me and made me feel awful/guilty) about it for many years. So a few years later I remember surfing the web in the late 90s and being convinced that the police would find me, tell my parents about the nasty things I was looking at and send me to jail. 

After puberty, at age 10 because I was obviously an early bloomer, it became a bit less confusing. Then by the time I was a teenager it all made sense and I stopped feeling bad about it.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

25


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

When I was 6-7, I masturbated (I believe, but the memories are extremely fuzzy) with my friend "by accident" on several occasions. We had no idea what we were doing, other than just playing a "fun new game".

I actually started masturbating for the sake of orgasms at age 11.


----------



## CocaColaBR (Jun 6, 2015)

Interesting. Most posters are females and they usually started sooner than men.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess I was a toddler. I remember being 4, perhaps, and pondering when I began it and how I discovered it.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

I was 11 or 12.


----------



## Blackknight72 (Jul 19, 2015)

8.

didn't orgasm until i was 12 though


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I was 16 when I first tried masturbating, but all it did was make my crotch sore. I was 6 when I had my first orgasm. I rely on my imagination for orgasms because masturbation does absolutely nothing and it is extremely hard to find pictures online that specifically match my kinks.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

devoid said:


> Haha, that's funny. I used to babysit a nonverbal autistic 4 year old girl, and she would lie on the floor on her stomach with her legs sticking up and push her crotch up against it very roughly. xD She got this look of total glee and sometimes started moaning. Her speech therapist was horrified and tried to make her stop, but she was not giving that one up...


:laughing: Are you saying I seem autistic?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

ninjahitsawall said:


> :laughing: Are you saying I seem autistic?


That's a bit of a leap from the conversation, and no, I'm not saying that everyone who masturbates is autistic. xD


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

devoid said:


> That's a bit of a leap from the conversation, and no, I'm not saying that everyone who masturbates is autistic. xD


Nah I meant just the toddlers :tongue: Lol.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I started playing with meself at around 9 but had my first orgasm at 11


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

The earliest I remember was getting busy with myself at night after being in kindergarten at age 4. I would dwell on my teacher and her black leather boots! I had no idea why, but it felt good. Probably was not until 10 or 11 before orgasms came into play.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

It was definitely at some point shortly prior to my twelfth birthday.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Not till my 20s. Lost virginity at 14, and pretty was pretty sexually active, so never felt the need to do it myself...


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I honestly can't remember not masturbating. But I'm old , so...


----------



## Hifrausso (Dec 23, 2014)

Around 9 or 10? I was in the bathroom soaping my whole body until I discovered a new intense feeling around the shaft. I started rubbing it gently and then.. boom! It exploded just like that.


----------



## Nitrogen (Jul 9, 2015)

About 5 or 6. I also orgasmed then. My mom found out and told me it was "wrong" without further explanation. Great parenting there, folks.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

23. Somehow sex came first by a long ways. I only started due to a female requesting to watch me do it.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

The numbers are a blur. I just know that I started before my body was capable of ejaculating and I continued after. First time I ejaculated, I was all like, "Oh shit, didn't know _that_ could happen. *shame*."

I was also raised traditional catholic and basically the only time I talked about sex before my human sexuality course in college (that I chose to take) was when my dad gave me a (bless his heart for trying, poor guy) extremely shitty and unhelpful version of "the talk."

I don't think it was until my mid-ish teens that I got up the courage to include masturbation in my "sins" when I went to confession. Which was, perhaps, one of the most mortifying experiences imaginable in the entire universe. Here's a kid who never talks about sex, barely knows what it is, gets pleasure from masturbating, and yet he's kneeling in front of a draped windowy thing in a dark cubby, telling some guy in robes about how he's done a horrible sin and it's the thing that he never talks about anyone with, ever. 

That alone made me want to avoid confession like the plague, though the whole process never sat well with me. But that's a can of worms in itself.

The good part is, I think it was a year or two after I got up the courage to name it as a sin in confession that I melted away from religion, so I didn't have to endure the embarrassment for too long.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Nitrogen said:


> About 5 or 6. I also orgasmed then. My mom found out and told me it was "wrong" without further explanation. Great parenting there, folks.


That's awful. :sad:


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

It was early-ish on accident...while drawing specified things on paper repeatedly (that wasn't conventional, but a fetish really) at about 10 or 11...yeah, I don't want to talk about it now.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> It was definitely at some point shortly prior to my twelfth birthday.


twelfth is such an ugly word.


----------



## Nitrogen (Jul 9, 2015)

LostFavor said:


> That's awful. :sad:


After the "second opinions" of various classmates, MTV, books, movies and the internet I got the idea that Mom's thoughts on the matter were not universally agreed upon. I think I turned out relatively well-adjusted despite it. Yeah, I had some guilt issues as a kid but after that I think I got over it and just masturbated anyway.


----------

